# Purchased ne XD 9 sub please help??



## chris9681 (Jan 22, 2010)

I just purchased a new Springfield XD Sub 9mm today, I have heard nothing but good things about this gun... When I got home I noticed that it looks like rust in the grooves of the rifleing inside the barrel... I did a little bit of research on the internet and alot of people say its the copper from the bullet testing from the factory and is common... Hope this is true.... The place I bought it from is very respectable. Has anyone else seen this in a brand new gun outta the box... I appreciate any response


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

I did not see that with mine. Have you tried to run a dry patch through the barrel to see what the residue looks like?


----------



## Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

Mine was clean as a whistle also...


----------



## travelinman (Aug 17, 2006)

like Barry said, run a patch through it and see. if it is a little bit of surface rust it should come right out w/ a good cleaning (which should be done anyway on a new gun) I don't remember there being any on my wife's XD when we brought it home. 

btw congrats on the new pistol, we've got two XD's and they both will shoot any factory ammo fed to em w/out a hiccup


----------

